# The Graves’ Disease & Thyroid Foundation



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The Graves' Disease & Thyroid Foundation .................

Newsletter for July, 2013

The Graves' Disease & Thyroid Foundation

http://hosted.vresp.com/1262355/65d623eb26/542933229/111eb1c4f6/


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you for the link Andros. 

It should probably be pointed out to our TED members that there is a link to a medical research study listed in that newsletter. So far the number of cities with participating clinics is 9 with another 15 expected.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm going to make a call on Monday to the Rochester, NY study. I really thought my eyes would calm down a lot after TT. They are still pretty much the same as before. The past 2 nights, I woke up with my pillowcase pretty much "stuck" to my eye. Not enough that it pulled badly, but certainly right onto the material. It's only been about 3 months since surgery, I keep hoping it will right itself. My ENT surgeon also does the surgeries for TED eyes. I'm tempted to call for an appt. and question him about it. I'm not due back to him until Dec. for my final appt. Thanks for posting this link.


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Very helpful article. Glad to see Mayo doing studies such as this!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StormFinch said:


> Thank you for the link Andros.
> 
> It should probably be pointed out to our TED members that there is a link to a medical research study listed in that newsletter. So far the number of cities with participating clinics is 9 with another 15 expected.


I had that passing thought about the eyes; so.......................I thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I'm going to try to participate in the walk in my area!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> I'm going to make a call on Monday to the Rochester, NY study. I really thought my eyes would calm down a lot after TT. They are still pretty much the same as before. The past 2 nights, I woke up with my pillowcase pretty much "stuck" to my eye. Not enough that it pulled badly, but certainly right onto the material. It's only been about 3 months since surgery, I keep hoping it will right itself. My ENT surgeon also does the surgeries for TED eyes. I'm tempted to call for an appt. and question him about it. I'm not due back to him until Dec. for my final appt. Thanks for posting this link.


Please let us know if you get some help from them. And if you join the study.

Make sure you use Lacrilube ointment "every" single night.


----------

